# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Verbsserung!

## Holger

Hallo zusammen!

Heute morgen wurde eine neue Version der Forumssoftware eingespielt, die einige Verbesserungen mit sich bringt. Unter anderem wurde eine Sache angekündigt, die gleich einmal ausprobieren werden musste und tatsächlich:

Nachdem ein paar Zeilen ins Testforum getippt wurden, habe ich die Sitzung 4 Stunden unangetastet gelassen und dann auf "Thema erstellen" geklickt. Zunächst kam natürlich der Hinweis "Ihre Sitzung ist abgelaufen, loggen Sie sich wieder ein" aber nachdem Kennwort und Benutzername richtig eingegeben wurden, wurde der Beitrag erstellt.

D.h., dass die Gefahr von Datenverlusten bei langer Texteingabe gemindert ist.

Viele Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Holger, 



> D.h., dass die Gefahr von Datenverlusten bei langer Texteingabe gemindert ist.


Das ist einfach Spitze! Danke, es ist eine große Erleichterung wenn man z.B. verschiedenes zu einem Beitrag zusammen tragen möchte und vergißt sich mit der Zeit und futsch ist die ganze G´schicht!

Nochmals danke für diese tolle Einrichtung
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Holger

Hallo Helmut,

Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste. Der Weg über einen Editor ist trotzdem sicherer.

Viele Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------

